

Google Glass Banned From Google Shareholder Meeting - credo
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/google-glass-banned-shareholder-meeting-093913027.html

======
ggamecrazy
Why is it a hypocrite thing to do? Glass is a device that takes pictures and
so they're banned. Has Google argued that these are ok to be taken everywhere?

~~~
lostlogin
I think so. hardly an objective source on Google, but to quote Gruber:

Google Glass Banned From Google Shareholder Meeting ★

Matt Clinch, CNBC:

Tight security restrictions at Thursday’s Google shareholder meeting led even
the company’s much-hyped Google Glass technology to be banned, infuriating a
consumer watchdog group who accused the tech giant of hypocrisy.

Eric Schmidt, back in 2009:

“If you have something that you don’t want anyone to know, maybe you shouldn’t
be doing it in the first place.”

------
jlrubin
Also interesting that it is Yahoo news reporting this...

